

Our Comrade the Electron - lemming
https://static.pinboard.in/webstock_2014.htm

======
gala8y
It's a fascinating article spanning physics, cold war and spying, communist
revolution with commentary on electrification of soviet union, personal
history of Termen (multifaceted itself), music (cats playing theremin
included) and so on... a real treat. Wish it gained more points love.

~~~
acqq
And it's given by Maciej Ceglowski, the founder of Pinboard.

